# Lost our Olaf tonight



## tabyers (Oct 13, 2015)

We just lost our beautiful Olaf tonight. Even the pet store didn't know what it was. Only that it was flesh eating:-( My 15 year old is heartbroken.


----------



## RNHime (Mar 12, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear that!

I don't know what it is either, another member may be able to help identify that. Just be sure you sanitize everything (rocks, decor, tank) really thoroughly to be on the safe side. I see you're a new member here, so welcome to the forums.

Also, I'm not sure what kind of setup your betta was in, or if this is a photo of a quarantine tank which is usually small, but from the photo it looks like the housing may not be appropriate.

Bettas should have...
-2.5g tank minimum
-heater, because they are tropical
-lid to prevent jumping
-filter, one with a low-flow rate such as a sponge filter or mini hang-on-back
-plants to make them feel secure
-owners that love them, like you! ♥

Obviously I can't see everything that is going on but if you're looking to eventually keep another happy, healthy betta in your life you've come to the right place! This forum is really helpful.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm so sorry, I hope your teenager is okay.

What _was_ your setup? Filling out the form in the disease section might help us diagnose to prevent future deaths. 
We aren't the petstore, but some of the users here should be Betta vets. (Not me for sure, but others.) I hope you find another bundle of joy if you continue fish keeping.


----------



## tabyers (Oct 13, 2015)

RNHime said:


> I am so sorry to hear that!
> 
> I don't know what it is either, another member may be able to help identify that. Just be sure you sanitize everything (rocks, decor, tank) really thoroughly to be on the safe side. I see you're a new member here, so welcome to the forums.
> 
> ...


I threw everything away, my glass bowl and all. I had a heater a lid, plants...though not live ones. This was a 1 1/2 gallon tank. Thank you so much for the input. When we are ready we will get another Betta fsh. Until then I think I will hang out here and do some learning


----------

